# 40s ? Phillips



## C M Gerlach (Aug 21, 2020)

Bought this cheap for the goofy bike motor, and the plate.
Early Phillip's with interesting qualities.
ND blackout hubs laced to schwinn looking rims.
Celtonia rat trap pedals.
Pretty cool, I'll have to strip that motor and get some better pics.

Would appreciate any insight.


----------



## all riders (Aug 21, 2020)

A pre-Raleigh Phillips.  If it is from 40's, then Phillips belonged to Tube Investments who would ultimately buy Raleigh in 1960--so in that sense, a Raleigh is just a Phillips. Phillips was also a prolific producer of components such as derailleurs. Good find


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks.
Undoubtedly cool.....hope to keep it intact for the next owner.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 26, 2020)

70s parts removed.....











































I think I'm going to keep this one, it's interesting.
That 1942 tag is going to stay right there where it belongs.
Does any expert think the mudgard shims are original? And what about the blackout nd hubs and 26" wheels?
Seems mismatched but maybe original......I don't know.
D.K.S.A.B.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 27, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> 70s parts removed.....View attachment 1255508
> 
> View attachment 1255509
> 
> ...



I believe a British bike of this period would have used British hubs and rims. The postwar bikes I've seen use either Dunlop or Raleigh rims, so I'm guessing the wheels have been replaced at some point, although I can't be sure. I have a pre-war Hercules with the same wheels as yours and @SirMike1983 had an explanation that makes sense to me.








						Pre-War Hercules? | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I know Hercules bikes are hard to date to a specific year, but I believe this one is pre-war, just because the only other "Hercules Sports Model" I could find on here is definitely pre-war: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hercules-sports-model.96604/ Unfortunately, this one doesn't have the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you,
Great link.....a great read.

I find the tire markings interesting.

Is that a common marking for a USA made tire?


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 27, 2020)

The core is a Birmingham Phillips. Many parts have been replaced with American stuff: wheels and chainguard, also possibly bars and stem. That's a fairly common tire marking from that era for tires made to go on the old American-style 599mm size clincher rims. At that time, there were several "26 inch" utility bike tire sizes (and there still are), and there were some older rims that took non-clinching/glue-on tires. So the marking specifies the size and the hooked clincher nature of the rim needed.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 27, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> View attachment 1256042



The tires that came on my Hercules had the same markings, but they were flat as a pancake and hard as a rock. Yours look to be in better shape, especially since that size hasn't been used since the late '40's or early '50's.


----------

